# Spinning on the great wheel



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Just wanted to share my latest adventure!

After practicing my technique on the supported spindle, I realized I could transfer my knowledge to the great wheel .. and it worked!

Story and pictures here. 

Okay, ONE picture here, too.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I want a great wheel so badly... Every once in a while there's one on Craig's List, but they are either too far away or I can't afford them. 

Awesome pics and story!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Love the pictures and your yarn. I've read that great wheel spinning is excellent exercise -- women would walk miles a day back and forth spinning on those giant wheels. And what could be more therapeutic than fibery walking? I love to walk and spin on a drop spindle, or even walk and knit/crochet. 

Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Love the picture. And your article. Maybe I've got long enough arms, but I don't notice that I walk a lot when I use my great wheel. And I love spinning on it.
SvenskaFlicka--when I bought my great wheel at an auction, I'm so glad it was a nice day because I had to haul it home standing up in the back of my s10 pickup. I couldn't lay it down, it was just too big so I stood it up and strapped it lightly in. I only drove 25mph all the way home and worried about the old girl all the way. (some 25 miles through the country) She did fine. A couple of farmers were out in the field as I drove by and gave me a strange look--I just smiled and waved.  I hope you find one.
jd


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Ah, great wheel spinning, fun and kind of addictive. But what in the fiber world isn't?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I wouldn't have to walk if I didn't want to, but I do really, really long makes - probably twice my arm's length, easily, just because ... well, because I can, I suppose! 

I keep drafting until my right hand can just barely reach the wheel to turn it, then I reach up and across my body as I wind on, walking forward as the spindle takes up the new yarn, then leaning down to verify I got it on nicely and starting the new make as I back up again.

It's loads of fun. 

I plan to do a video in the next day or two using my son's "first person video camera" - it has a headband and you wear it on your forehead. You look like a complete idiot to anyone watching you, but the video is taken from your own point of view. I figured it'd be a cool way to show people what spinning on one of these is like.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Nice! Our spinning group is looking for a great walking wheel--just for fun and demonstrations, but we haven't come across one YET that has all it's parts or it's so old it won't work. We want one that actually spins. We've been told to go with the remakes, not the true antiques. Yours would work for us! Congratulations.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

LOVE it!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Do you spin the way they do on u-tube? Using one hand to push on the spindles? The way they did it way back when was to use one hand to roll the wheel at the top. This allows you to back up and spin, using both hands.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Ana Bluebird, when you find a wheel that has the wheel and table in good shape for a good price, buy it even if it hasn't got the head. You can obtain accelerator heads or bats heads with spindles on eBay and through Ravelry. Getting just a bats head and spindle made isn't expensive, either (though reproduction accelerator heads are pretty pricey). 

Yes, Maura, I turn by the spokes - if you put your hand on the flat of the rim to push, you risk dislodging the drive band (particularly on a wheel like mine with a completely flat rim), so pushing on the spokes is easier - and with where I stand, the spokes are within easier reach than the rim, too. I can still use both hands to draft if I want to: just get the wheel spinning, then use my hands to draft and go back and give the wheel another push when it slows down. It's my understanding that spinners traditionally turned the wheel via the spokes - there are wear spots on some of the old wheels that show up, and there is a tool called a 'wool finger' that is basically a stick used to twirl the wheel by sticking it between the spokes and giving a push - saves your hands and gives you more reach.

I did a video today ... you can see it here, along with some links to other useful videos I've found, if you are interested.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Great video, i never could get the hang of drafting from the fold but never tried it like that, cool.
Ya all should look for a pendulum wheel and sit a spell.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I love your kitty!

Oh, and cool spinning too.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Pitchy, I've seen those pendulum wheels - yours and I've seen some pictures of an old one - they are quite something! I have :ahem: a few wheels here so getting off my tush to get up and walk a bit is good for me!

Got the fire going today as we had snow this morning, so I'm spinning on the great wheel in front of the fireplace. I love my life.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Love Oreo and that he actually got into the credits. Great video Frazzle, so peaceful.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Just to add a little more info to the conversation ... I have tried 2 different plying techniques and I think I've settled on using a plying ball with the GW.

Details of my reasons (and pictures of today's work!) here.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Awesome video Frazzle. I admit, I don't see myself ever using a great wheel, all that standing! I have enough standing to do in my regular day. Still, that is a beautiful wheel.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Super video! Such graceful spinning, Frazzle, and what a blessing to Grandma Shirley, the real one- I'm sure she would be so pleased to see your video. Love to see the old arts brought preserved.... thanks for sharing this Frazzle! A great contribution in the world of spinning. How old do you estimate this wheel to be? Wonder what is has seen in it's life time.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a random question. Is it possible to take the big wheel off of a great wheel in order to transport it?


----------

